# Comparing Catamarans



## davidusvi (Oct 30, 2000)

Having sailed only monohulls before, I am planning a sailing vacation with two other couples on a catamaran in the BVI.

Does anyone have any feedback on the differences between a Lagoon 380 and an Athena 38? Positive and negatives appreciated.

Thanks


----------

